

Web 2.0: A Collection of SetTimeouts - vgnet
http://blog.mozilla.org/tglek/2012/04/18/web-2-0-a-collection-of-settimeouts/

======
tiles
Fascinating--we might see this as the adoption of the pause/resume states of
most mobile devices. This makes sense, and I'm wondering how long it will be
before we see diagrams like these for the lifecycle of a webapp:

<http://developer.android.com/images/activity_lifecycle.png>

